# Quick Pasta Caprese with chicken (under 30 mins)



## Erica63 (Apr 20, 2011)

This has been a go-to recipe for a while. Sometimes I dip the chicken in egg and panko and pan fry it instead (I was out of panko ) but it's always a winner and always tastes fresh and light...


----------



## Zereh (Apr 20, 2011)

mmmm Don't you just love when the Left-Over gods visit your refrigerator and leave you with things to make a great dinner??


----------



## buckytom (Apr 20, 2011)

i awoke in the middle of the night recently and heard rustling around in the fridge.  thought it was the leftover gods, but it ended up being a house guest raiding the fridge. darn. 

i"d've shot him anyway if he ate my prosciutto.



erica, your recpe?  now that's italian!

just a few good ingredients, not over cooked or prepared or manipulated to death, good olive oil and fresh herbs, and simple execution so as not to step on any of the aforementioned.

very nice. i think i will be making this soon. thanks.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 20, 2011)

I thought I saw a link before. I don't see a link or a recipe.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 21, 2011)

taxlady said:


> I thought I saw a link before. I don't see a link or a recipe.



Glad to hear it's not just me TL.


----------



## Zereh (Apr 21, 2011)

The long lost link.


----------



## Erica63 (Dec 5, 2011)

*lost link*

oh no- sorry about that. I just got yelled at for posting a link- I was unaware of the rule  I think if you can see my profile it has the blog link there and the recipe is posted.


----------

